# My fish- am I going in the right direction?



## joharriforce4 (Oct 23, 2005)

I just recently purchased a *black moor * fish, his name is "Dracula", and I also got a *calico goldfish * named "Calico" (unique name I know.. :lol: ) they are currently housed in an aquatic tank with a *common goldfish * I've had for about a week or so, he is named "Posiedon". They are all in a 15 gallon tank with safe clean rocks, a soft plant, and two figurines - there is also an oxygenator.. (the thing that blows bubbles), and a water filter. The water has been cleaned and purified safe for the three, and they seem to be getting along fine, despite that a cat eyes them every now and then! 

Does my current living status for my fish seem suitable or is there something I should add or change?

Will my fish continue to be okay with one another?

Please feel free to add any extra commentary or questions.... I am looking for as much advice that I can recieve. Thank you all so very much you seem like very friendly people! :grin:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I understand your situation as i myself because, though i know better, still have my first 2 common goldfish in a 10 gallon tank because i can't upgrade or give them away. The thing is your fish, and mine as well, are being misstreated. The common goldfish grows to a massive 12" and mine clock in a 6" apeice so far. A more fancy varity grows to 6"-8". So as you can see we have problem. Common Goldfish(sleek natural body) truely don't belong in a aquarium but would do perfectly in a pond. In my mind it is ok to keep commons in tanks of around 75 to a 55 min. But not everyone has the money and the space. All of your goldfish would do better in the largest tank that you can provide. So if you want to save your pets and spend the money and you have the space, buy the largest tank possible. If you don't hormones in the water will build up and cause the fish the painful death of having their bodys grow inside and not outside, thus bending their spinal colums and eventualy, causing death. i fear that my fish may come to this fate, but i will do everything in my power to provent it and so should you.


----------



## joharriforce4 (Oct 23, 2005)

fishboy said:


> I understand your situation as i myself because, though i know better, still have my first 2 common goldfish in a 10 gallon tank because i can't upgrade or give them away. The thing is your fish, and mine as well, are being misstreated. The common goldfish grows to a massive 12" and mine clock in a 6" apeice so far. A more fancy varity grows to 6"-8". So as you can see we have problem. Common Goldfish(sleek natural body) truely don't belong in a aquarium but would do perfectly in a pond. In my mind it is ok to keep commons in tanks of around 75 to a 55 min. But not everyone has the money and the space. All of your goldfish would do better in the largest tank that you can provide. So if you want to save your pets and spend the money and you have the space, buy the largest tank possible. If you don't hormones in the water will build up and cause the fish the painful death of having their bodys grow inside and not outside, thus bending their spinal colums and eventualy, causing death. i fear that my fish may come to this fate, but i will do everything in my power to provent it and so should you.


Thank you for the advice, and I am like you in the financial sense. Currently I can not afford a larger aquarium and for a little bit the one I have seems to be ok because the biggest fish I have is less than one inch in length. Thank you agian though.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i can afford the big tank but sadly my parents won't let me buy it because, though i have room for it, we move for the summer every year and my s h o r e (s**** is edited) house is much to small for a large tank. I'm hoping that my parents will grow to love the fish and make room for me to buy the new tank


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Goldfish will be ok in a 15 gallon for quite some time, but within a year, I would be looking for at least a 55 gallon. They grow pretty quickly, but not so quickly that you can't plan ahead for a larger setup.

You could upgrade to a 30 gal and then several months later make the leap to the larger tank, but it's probably only about $100 more to fully set up a 55 gallon, so in the long run it's cheaper to make the big initial investment. 

Of course that is providing you can make enough room for that large of a tank. (If you set aside about $20 a month for a year in an envelope somewhere, you'd have enough to do the bare minimum setup shopping at a local fish store). And if you know anyone (or if you) are good at wood-working you can buy oak for a stand a lot cheaper than you can buy a pre-built one for. (And you can brace/reenforce it a lot easier too). Checking garage sales for large oak TV stands can also yield a well made stand for a good price.

If you have the room for the 55 gal, you can get a lot of underpriced supplies on aquabid and e-bay and just buy the tank itself locally. That should save you a decent amount of money off regular retail prices.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

--I would be looking for a 55 gallon for the comet and a 30 gallon for the two fancy goldfish. Comet goldfish grow quickly, while fancy goldfish take a bit longer. As well as being larger than fancy goldfish, comets also need a lot more room to swim since they're not only faster than fancies, but they do get much bigger. A comet goldfish could also endanger the fancies for the mere reason that it DOES get much bigger and is much faster. Fancy goldfish are unable to keep up with comets, and are sometimes battered when left in a tank with big ones.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

If you want a bigger tank cheaper look in the newspaper classifieds


----------

